# Staggered wheelsets picture thread



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Does this exist yet? If it does, I apologize and would ask for redirection. 

If it doesnt, post em up! I would love to see all your bikes with staggered wheelsets to give me some ideas for my build.

Im caught between building my race wheels with 50mm rims front and rear or 60 rear/38 front. 

Thanks!
Sheepo


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

This is last summer's race bike 808/404


----------



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

heres mine 38mm american classic front and a 50mm planet X rear


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Sick! Thanks so far!

Nice bikes! Especially the cervelo! Im getting a S1 delivered to my door on wednesday! Im so excited!

Keep em coming guys!


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Eric


----------



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

Good thing there's no commandment for lusting after a guy's bike.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

freaking beautiful bike!

Now a question for the ages....

What is faster or are they equal? Both wheelsets are the exact same weight.
50mm rear / 50mm front
or 60mm rear / 38mm front

Is there any aero advantage of either?
Regarding the staggered set, I understand the advantages of the stiffer rear wheel, the fact that the bike is easier to control in the wind, and the more responsive front end. 

Are there any downsides of the 60/38 compared to the 50/50? Spoke length is not an issue.


----------



## Progen (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm thinking actually of a 50mm front and 88mm rear. Does anyone have a setup like this and how does it feel?


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

The first bike pictured had a 80/58. May want to message JackD or something.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Sheepo said:


> freaking beautiful bike!
> 
> Now a question for the ages....
> 
> ...


Hmmm. 

Well, this is pure speculation, but here is my take. I would think that the ride quality of the 38/60 would be more stable and predictable. The shallower front wheel would be much easier to handle in crosswinds, particularly with a lighter rider. 
The 50/50 depth would be more aero though ( I think) but I have no testing to back that up.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Well, this is pure speculation, but here is my take. I would think that the ride quality of the 38/60 would be more stable and predictable. The shallower front wheel would be much easier to handle in crosswinds, particularly with a lighter rider.
> The 50/50 depth would be more aero though ( I think) but I have no testing to back that up.


I think im gonna do 50/50 for stiffness :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Arguably, an aero rear wheel is less important than an aero front wheel. The rear wheel is sheltered by everything else that's happening in front of it and there's already turbulence around it. The front wheel has a real chance at making a significant difference.

People's experience is that a deep front wheel throws them off more than a deep rear wheel. Which is why a lot of TT builds have a deeper rear wheel or a full disc.


----------



## Progen (Dec 28, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> ...
> People's experience is that a deep front wheel throws them off more than a deep rear wheel. Which is why a lot of TT builds have a deeper rear wheel or a full disc.


That was why I thought of a lower front wheel and higher rear one. Talking about discs, gone are the days when you had this plastic film on the back. I had one on my Daccordi in 1990. Sure was scary when a fast or large motor vehicle passed you and at 50ish kg (then), I could literally feel the bike being blown away.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Jan 3, 2008)

ergott said:


> Eric


OMG a Edge/Enve mix, this i horrible! I would certainly replace that fork  It certainly looks Spooky, haha!


----------



## batman1425 (Nov 29, 2005)

ergott said:


> Eric


So jealous of that frame/wheel combo.... Beautiful job ergott.


----------



## Carbon_NiHM (Sep 4, 2011)

here is my contribution for a 50/50

specs are as follows:
Dura Ace WH-7801 Tubular Carbon 50
1,525g for the wheelset
bought new in 2008, and over 5,400km and still rolling smooth!


----------



## zizi (Dec 25, 2011)

does anyone have any info on Pinarello Gotha carbon wheelset?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

An MCipollini RB1000 with a FFWD F4R-c/F6R-c (38/58 mm) combo.


----------

